# Carving in India



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

Got this from a different forum and thought you guys might enjoy it also.






Some beautiful work shown.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

When I lived in China I saw some of these guys. To be honest, if they had power, and there would be a Guinevere carving power system available to them, those wooden mallets and cheap carving tools would be in the trash pronto. The way they do it now, they end up all arthritic and ruined by the time they are in their 50's.
Video looks very romantic, but the reality of life is if they could get up off the floor, they would do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

Paul,

I suspect you are correct. I know I wouldn't be on the floor if I could avoid it. Heck, I don't think I could get crunched down like they do to hold the pieces to work on. Just me being fat and lazy I reckon.

Honestly, I just thought some of the work was pretty darned well done, regardless of how.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

I dunno Paul. For these guys in the video they had some power tools in the background, and he seemed to be talking about choosing to carve in the traditional manner. I do know it's quite common to sit cross legged in India so that isn't too unusual either. Carving that way probably is hard on the body, but the guys in this video at least appeared well fed and clothed enough to be able to afford to do it in a different way if they wanted to. This didn't look like a poverty sweat shop situation.


----------



## tinacnc (Jan 19, 2014)

hi nowdays ,some cnc machine instead of handwork for woodworking ,so it can save time and efficient


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

That was some nice carving the traditional way.

Paul, 
when I was in China, who gives a crap, These guys were in India. 
Maybe if you met the guys in the video then you would know what they want. 
They were drawing on the floor and the guy said he wanted to do it til he died. 
If they wanted off the floor I would presume he would buy Auto CAD and a CNC machine. 
Then they would be making crap.

Tina, are you kidding me that's not carving or woodworking. That's like saying putting a TV dinner in a microwave is cooking. I get tired of people thinking they can push a button and they are woodworkers. If your shop is completely automated then your a not a woodworker, your a button pusher


----------

